# Browns Mine and Cathederal Chamber - December 2019



## Fluffy (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm sure everyone is bored of the history of this place by now; I'm guessing it's pretty well known and been done to death by most people here, so apologies. For myself and my girlfriend, it was only our second time underground, so please excuse the picture heavy post that follows, as we were a little snap-happy. 

Thoroughly enjoyable day out with some utterly hospitable and lovely cavers, so a huge thank you to them.


----------



## bemorephotos (Jul 18, 2020)

Looks a bit dangerous tbh.


----------



## Fluffy (Jul 19, 2020)

bemorephotos said:


> Looks a bit dangerous tbh.



Haha, how exactly is it dangerous?


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 20, 2020)

Spent quite a few hours in both these now, always great to see.
Nicely Done


----------



## King Al (Jul 20, 2020)

Great Pics! Always love seeing these places, one of my all time favourites. Hope the Quarrymans is still open


----------

